# Apollo got his CGC!



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

AND the tester/instructor said we could come back next week and try for his CGCA! I am thinking of giving it a go with both him and Jazz. 

Phoenix on the other hand failed his Star Puppy test  He decided to stand around looking overwhelmed. This of course is the puppy who thought the big Denver cluster show was just a fantastic place with lots to see and smell....


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Congratulations *to Apollo and you! 
Reading about Phoenix made me laugh. What a character! He'll sail through the test when he's of a mind to.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Congrats, Apollo!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Probably on Phoenix. Grin he is a real character, and of course he is just into that teenage stage so we may just have to wait for him to grow up and try for a CGC. ROFL it is actually funny that he failed when you consider how simple the Star Puppy requirements are...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Big huge Congratulations! What an accomplishment you two. Well done!*


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats Apollo! Phoenix will do what he has to do when he wants to do it.............in time, and he'll do it with ease I bet!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I am sure he will the problem with him yesterday was his age. LOL he is now a teenager and was having brain farts. I honestly not sure he even knew his name at one point yesterday.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations to you and Apollo! As for Phoenix, his day will come...

I hope you will continue to train with your dogs and think about doing a performance sport or two with them. It will deepen your relationships with them in ways you can't possibly imagine now. You have a good start there.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Angela and I have actually been talking about doing agility with Phoenix. He has the energy and drive and enthusiasm to have a blast with it we think. We do have to wait until he is a year old to get him into any of the classes here and I am not too upset at that. For now he and I are playing at Nosework (remember that teenage brain) and having fun. 

IN fact it is very interesting to watch the poodles at class. I have all three of mine in and we run a poodle, run the Tibetan terrier, run a poodle, run the GSD, run the puppy... and then we start all over again with normally Apollo as he and the other two dogs are on odor already and Jazz and Phoenix are just learning the game. They LOVE Nosework and each poodle has their own unique style of working.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

If you are interested in agility there is lots you can do both in class and out to get him ready. Obedience classes of course and lots exposure to different dogs, sights, noises and textures.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

CT Girl is right there are foundation activities you can do to be prepared to start agility. Check out the book The Focused Puppy for ideas.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you will see about getting that next check... He is so very different from the other two he could almost be a different breed. Hard to believe that he and Jazz are from the same mom but different dads.


----------

